# French Travel



## witzend (May 3, 2020)

*The government has today formally proposed the extension of the state of health emergency in France for two extra months until July 24 and a series of other measures.* 





__





						14-day lockdown for people arriving in France proposed
					

The government has today formally proposed the extension of the state of health emergency in France for two extra months until July 24 and a series of other measures.




					tinyurl.com


----------



## jacquigem (May 3, 2020)

I might be wrong but I dont think this applies if you are travelling through France to your home of residence . Some friends of ours went from Portugal to the tunnel   last week without any difficulties.


----------



## jagmanx (May 3, 2020)

Maybe so 
But probably different again if you simply want to tour France
 eg can you stay somewhere suitable for 2 weeks an aire or campsite ?
Better to wait for the next stage !


----------



## jacquigem (May 3, 2020)

We are fine as have residencia and Spanish property so not planning on leaving any time soon, and yes I think you are right that quarantine will apply if you can (?) get in just to tour around . Just saying I think that if anyone wants to travel through France to get home I think you can still do it although will need that questionaire thing filled in and maybe proof of Tunnel ticket


----------



## ian81 (May 3, 2020)

No problems with tunnel-came through a few days ago on our way back to our only house in France. Tunnel price fixed for the moment at £125. So far no interactions with gendarmes / police but  we have the necessary attestations.


----------



## Fazerloz (May 3, 2020)

I don't think anyone will be allowed to tour France for a long time as it looks like the french themselves will only be allowed to travel a maximum of 100kms for hols.





__





						Ministers: Holidays in France ‘different’ this summer
					

Holidays “will be different” in France this summer, with the distances people allowed to travel very much dependent on “the efforts of the French public during deconfinement”, the French government has said.




					www.connexionfrance.com


----------



## jagmanx (May 3, 2020)

Not going to argue with that
2021 maybe ?


----------



## Snapster (May 3, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Not going to argue with that
> 2021 maybe ?


I think your wise. No campsites aires or beaches are open anyway.


----------



## jacquigem (May 4, 2020)

ian81 said:


> No problems with tunnel-came through a few days ago on our way back to our only house in France. Tunnel price fixed for the moment at £125. So far no interactions with gendarmes / police but  we have the necessary attestations.


Thats good ,do you have residency in France or were you ok because you owned property ?


----------



## ian81 (May 4, 2020)

we have a house (our only one) in France. 4 days travelling no problems -most of the gnedarmes are staying home!! it seems.


----------



## jacquigem (May 5, 2020)

Yes I dont see the gendarmes getting involved unless you have an accident or beak any laws (speeding ?) .I think the main control will be on the France /UK border . I am not sure that simply owning a property abroad will be enough to get you round the Schengen 90 day requirement . Might be wrong ........?


----------

